# Oh No Got A Bad Feeling xx Hope Im Wrong xx



## Deb&Matilda

Hi all

Got a really bad feeling Matildas shunt is playing up, dont know why but she keeps screaming and wont settle to sleep and that isnt Matilda xx
I have put her in her cot and Im just hoping Im Wrong xxx
Please, please, please dont let me be right with her going to theatre on monday for her feet really can do without her head playing up xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Really hope she is ok hun xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh no, I hope she settles soon hun, and that you're wrong! All the best for Monday, I'll be thinking of you xXx


----------



## Sweetie

Fingers crossed that everything is ok


----------



## JASMAK

Hoping she is OK, keep us updated. :hug:


----------



## massacubano

I too hope all is well with sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Hi all thanks for all the well wishes xx
Sorry only just managed to get back on xx
Im still not hundred percent happy but starting to think it aint her shunt as she as stopped screaming but think she is seriously constipated so waiting for massive dose to work plus she as two more frotn teeth coming through she is sooo going to look like roger rabbit soon. With all 4 at the front through xx
Thank you again for all your support xx
Im going to bed now as I didnt sleep properly last night xx
Thanks


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan is constipated too, she's eating sooooooo much at the minute but not pooing a lot.. Giving her 7.5mls of Lactulose twice a day but its not making a difference. Might go docs and see if they can give us anything else to help.

Hope little Matilda is feeling better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Deb&Matilda

I know what you mean its horrible she is on 10mls twice a day we are due back to urology in january to start enemas and that but when Im in on monday for her op might ask to see if I can see her doc and see if he can bring them forward cause she is in soooo mcuh pain I mean he told me just to keep increasing the laculose but bloody hell what am i meant to do give her the bottle xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

i am glad it isnt her shunt. I am worried about tom's at the moment. he is going in on friday to have it checked and he is slowly going back to how he was before they put it in.

Ask your doc for movicol - you can use it with the lact and some sennakot.


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Ho all, 
Well the hospital as told me to stop worrying her shunt is fine xx
Dont know whether Im just sooo worried cause it is christmas and my firends whos little girl as SB is back in and will be there for xmas and I have just worried for months that I dont want to be there for xmas xx
So im trying to stop worrying xx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Emma why isnt Tom aloud on holiday xxx
You poor thing.
I was talking to my mum about holidays next year and decided to go down south in this country just so i know I can get to a hospital if needed xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

we were going on board a ship for 8 weeks and there is a 4 day sea crossing each two weeks. He wont be able to be air lifted after a certain distance at sea.

I am so glad maltilda is ok! did the op go ok?

If you come down south would be lovely to meet you! I live in the New Forest National Park - highly recommend it!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Are what a shame xxx
Yes we are planning on coming down south so nearer time we will have to sort something out and we can meet up xx


----------

